
Harvesting the sun's energy with antennas - ColinWright
https://inlportal.inl.gov/portal/server.pt?open=514&objID=1269&mode=2&featurestory=DA_101047
======
Egregore
Again, only a few year away...

They say that nanoantennas can absorb 80% of energy, but it's only infrared
energy, so real efficiency compared to silicon cells we'll have to see when
they release it.

~~~
danmaz74
Not just that; it is also difficult to convert the adsorbed energy into usable
electricity, and that for sure will cut down the efficiency of the process.
The 80% claim for antennas to the 20% of silicon is really comparing apple to
oranges.

